# Who is planning on developing on the Prime?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wanting to take a look around and see who is actually looking into buying the Samsung Prime.

We're planning on picking some up but we would like to know who is planning on making this their primary development device.

b16

_Staff_


----------



## mcneilmoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I will be Rom developing for it.


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been. This thing sounds like its going to be awesome :-D

If I decide to get one though, I'll have to sell some stuff.


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be ordering one the instant it's available.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

I am.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We think we are picking up several of these.


----------



## andmer (Jun 24, 2011)

I definitely am. I'm aiming to start up a new project OpenMI, basically reverse/port MIUI to ICS but open sourced.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

<-- this guy, doing whatever I can to help and learn


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If the phone is what we all think it is and is a Nexus, I plan on officially starting development on it. We have a major project wrapping up in November and that's what's been keeping me from doing it up until this point. So yes for me. That said, I'll be a noob so you prolly don't care yet. ;-)

But I'm getting it on the pre-order - I have an upgrade sitting around specifically for this phone.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be using one to continue my education in development.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be assuming no nasty surprises come about at ctia.

Kernels
Roms


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love seeing this, keep it coming. We plan on pushing this device big time


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

andmer said:


> I definitely am. I'm aiming to start up a new project OpenMI, basically reverse/port MIUI to ICS but open sourced.


I'm interested...


----------



## phidelt82 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, if it's most of what speculation says it will be I will be using it as my primary dev tool to pull me out of the field and back into the lab. Here's hoping.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be, my extra Bionic will be donated to a NEW Team Member.... Looking forward to seeing what it has!!


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

After having a nexus s, I will always keep the newest Google device.. it will probably be January again if i by it out right.. until then i was planning to get one on contract to play with tw 4.0 until then..


----------



## wildstang83 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, if I could afford it I would like to. Thumbs up for developing on a budget, lol.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm getting one. Will be theming it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be getting one and….Moderating from it LOL


----------



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

I am ...this will be the best developer phone to hit verizon since the original droid


----------



## faux123 (Jul 19, 2011)

if i have one, i will develop a killer kernel for it


----------



## sbrissen (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

This would definitely be another device I'd LOVE to work on, working on the NS4G has been a treat and would love to make kernels and such for the next Nexus Aswell =]


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like to save up and get one, it may not be from launch and it may take a while to get to Australia (damn post, I can't sign for phone contracts so outright got me). I need to get started with work again and save up for it. Because of this once I have it I will probably be selling my Nexus S so it would become primary for me.

I'd expect mixes, apps, possibly a kernel (depending on the competition of course  there's serious interest here) but mainly UI and UX improvements, my mission these days is to make Android as easy and pleasant to use as possible.

Basically, yes as soon as I can.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums

Edit: that is, I'd be on the GSM variant (seeing as no one is quite sure if it will be dual mode or 2 models) as there's no CDMA networks in Aus.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Will be working on it if I can get one. Don't have the cash up front and no upgrades available :/

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BuTbKa (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys made my day @Fab and @imnuts


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll have one the moment it's released, and will be offering it up for testing. Any Dev's wanting a willing tester, shoot me a message and we'll talk!
Edit: I'll have insurance, and using that to replace any borked flashes. I'm not a warranty replacement kinda tester.


----------



## Dustin0308 (Jul 14, 2011)

Same here. I will test. Insurance and everything. And I'm getting into developing/theming when I have extra time to do it. Have done a little bit of each but am def a noob. 

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## KhasMek (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm totally going to port AOSP to it. xD

Not sure about my _primary_ dev device as the Tab is still very much my first love and I will continue developing for it as long as the hardware permits me to. However, this, and ICS, is basically what I've been waiting for and can't wait to be a part of making a unified CM system that will work seamlessly across phones, smaller tablets (eg. Galaxy Tab 7"), and full sized tablets (Galaxy Tab 10.1). I'm also real good with winrar.


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am definitely saving up my donations. Can't wait for it I hope to be able to keep the bionic and continue work on it as well.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm definately getting one, and like faux, Im planning on doing "killer" kernels for it


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

I would enjoy deving for it. I just got an upgrade so I'll be good!


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Torn between my first love of HTC and the Vigor, or the epicness of the Prime. Will have to see once concrete specs are live.


----------



## morfic (Jun 25, 2011)

I want one, that I'll build Trinity on it is a side effect, not the reason to want one. 
Let's hope t-mobile is still around so I can use my upgrade. 
Let's hope my wife doesn't read this and uses the upgrade up on a crackberry......

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Torn between my first love of HTC and the Vigor, or the epicness of the Prime. Will have to see once concrete specs are live.


Im right there with you! I feel the same way!


----------



## dameon87 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill definately be developing for the Nexus Prime. Picked up the G2x a few months back but was a bit late to the party.

And for those who do not know me, I did a lot of work on the Samsung epic 4g, including getting cm7 working (atleast in part with working RIL, calling, and data. Can check out my work on that other site in the epic 4G forums. I'm sure my posts are around somewhere 
Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> Torn between my first love of HTC and the Vigor, or the epicness of the Prime. Will have to see once concrete specs are live.


Yes, very well put. My sentiments exactly.

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## remnant (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm definitely getting this phone. I've been waiting to start actively developing. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm going to try and learn how to dev on it


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

The Prime will be the device that I debut my skills with. LOL. The more I learn, the more I realize I need to learn....


----------



## mathkid95 (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be deving for it


----------



## winklethemoose (Jul 20, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> I will be assuming no nasty surprises come about at ctia.
> 
> Kernels
> Roms


Can we expect some nexus bamf love?


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

"winklethemoose said:


> Can we expect some nexus bamf love?


Porting sense would be very difficult I believe.


----------



## winklethemoose (Jul 20, 2011)

Not exactly what I was referring to...


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe all the BAMF ROMs are sense based...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Revoked said:


> I believe all the BAMF ROMs are sense based...


Team Bamf released the Velocity ROMs for the LG Ally (and I'm sure some others as well). That has nothing to do with Sense but is more CM7-based. I think that's more inline with the question - "Will Team Bamf develop for this phone?" I think it's pretty obvious that Sense won't be on this phone - I'm not sure why people are trying to jump to that conclusion. :-/


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

Well then I stand corrected.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Team Bamf released the Velocity ROMs for the LG Ally (and I'm sure some others as well). That has nothing to do with Sense but is more CM7-based. I think that's more inline with the question - "Will Team Bamf develop for this phone?" I think it's pretty obvious that Sense won't be on this phone - I'm not sure why people are trying to jump to that conclusion. :-/


Because on Rootzwiki (and lately in general), BAMF's bread and butter is their Sense/TBolt ROM's.


----------



## winklethemoose (Jul 20, 2011)

But I'm referring to team bamfs work. Because they have done an amazing job on the thunderbolt. Just hoping to see them on the nexus. But it sounds like we will at least see adrynalynes work.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

b16 said:


> Wanting to take a look around and see who is actually looking into buying the Samsung Prime.
> 
> We're planning on picking some up but we would like to know who is planning on making this their primary development device.
> 
> ...


I am already theming it.


----------

